# Laryngeal Suspension



## tlivengo (Jan 20, 2010)

Has anyone ever coded for Laryngeal Suspension procedure?  I cannot find a CPT for this.  My provider is also doing cricopharyngeal myotomy at the same surgery which I'm using 43030 for.  

Thank you for any help!
Teresa


----------



## ldunder (Jan 21, 2010)

Reading of the op report would be helpful to determine the code for the Suspension.  Was there injection into the VC involved?  Yes, 43030 is the correct code for the cricopharyngeal myotomy.


----------

